# Harry Potter Inspired Nails



## flipshawtii (Nov 19, 2010)

Because the new movie is being released in the US today, I'd like to share a couple of nail art picture I found on the web that got into the spirit of Harry Potter Deathly Hallows! I'm watching the movie today but I don't have an inspired look on my nails, boo ):



​ Image from Bionic-Beauty (link)​  ​ 

​ Image from Stego5aurus (link)​  ​ 

​ Image from NailsByAsami (link)​  ​ 

​ Image by Daily-Nail (link)​  ​ *Are you a fan? Include your images!*


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not released until next wednesday here !






These nails are looking good !


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 20, 2010)

Those are pretty good. I wouldnt think to do nething like that. I like harry potter and I want to see it but no moneys to do so.


----------

